# SPD compatible shoe with recessed cleat location for walking



## Slice57

Hello All-

I currently have heavy pedals with cages on my Giant Defy Advanced 4 that I bought about 18 months ago. I have now put about 800 miles on the bike and am looking into getting some new pedals and clip-less shoes.

Since I use my bike for anything from sprint triathlons (could be 100 yards or more between the transition area and mounting point), running errands, grabbing a drink with friends after a ride, etc., I would like to stick with the SPD style of mounting. I would like the ability to get off the bike and walk if needed.

When looking for road shoes (not MTB) with a recessed pocket for the SPD cleat, the Shimano SH-RT82 is the only model I can find. 

http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-SH-RT82-Shoes-Mens/dp/B005Z26LQA

Is there anything else currently out there that I should look at?


Finally, I am torn between the M530 and A520 pedals. The 520 would be lighter, but with the 530 being dual sided might be easier for a noob to clip into.

Any insight would be great.

Thank you all!


----------



## Camilo

First, I'll say that your first priority should be shoe fit and comfort. Don't try to go cheap by guessing on size and fit with mail order. If you can try on that particular Shimano shoe and it works for you and it's the type of shoe you want, just buy it.

Or, re-consider a good quality, well-fitting mountain bike shoe with treads. You'll have many, many more local choices - and buying shoes locally is important because fit is everything. To me, once you make the choice to use recessed cleats, there's really no downside to them, except style (not disparaging style, just saying it's probably the only reason). You can certainly get any quality and look you want, and in many (most?) cases, the MTB shoe really looks very similar to a corresponding road shoe, and good quality ones aren't exactly excessively heavy, if that's a concern for you.

You will have many more choices in MTB shoes than in "walkable" road shoes. _And_, they'll be much more walkable.

If you really want to go with a road shoe with a recessed cleat, you can adapt some road shoes to that function with these: 









But for that unit, the shoe must be the type of road shoe that comes with both the three-hole *and* two hole patterns. Shimano makes several options, and I have seen a Specialized shoe with both bolt patterns.










Sidi makes one that apparently adapts a three-hole road shoe (without the two bolt pattern) to a two bolt cleat. I don't know if they work with every road shoe or just Sidi.










Finally, as to the type of pedal: I've used both one sided and two sided SPD pedals extensively. I actually find the one sided to work better for me. This goes against what most people will say. But on the street, I just find that I've developed a very efficient "flip and clip" motion for the one sided pedal, where I seem to hunt around a bit to clip into a two sided pedal. I've never mastered the "stomp right in" that people say they can do with two sided pedals.


----------



## plag

I have 2 pairs of Giro Republic with XTR pedals.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tangerineowl

1. The old Mavic Cyclotour. (normal, or 'Sport' model. The 'Sport' has a ratchet).

2. The new Mavic Kysrium Elite Tour (with ratchet)

3. The new Mavic Aksium Tour (velcro).


----------



## apn

I use SIDI Dominator 5's for cool weather and wet rides (run M520's on my rain/winter bike). Recessed SPD cleats, non-vented and replaceable heel/toe/sole grips.

When my Sister first got into road cycling last year, she wanted a "walkable" shoe and was uncertain about clipless pedals. She went with A530's for flexibility and in hindsight I think it was a mistake.

While she quickly adapted to the clipless side, she found the platform side lacking traction in her Giro shoes. Might be better in regular sneakers...


----------

